# [Fix] Jelly Bean SMS Warning Dialog



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

Some of you may have noticed in Jelly Bean, that if you text a lot, it tells you to knock it off with an annoying little dialog. Although I applaud Google's efforts to alert us to possible unwanted behavior from a malicious app, they may have been a bit overzealous with their thresholds.

JRO03H had a limit set of 100 messages in 30 minutes, which probably kept all but the most avid texters in the clear. However, when we merged to JRO03L last week, it had dropped to 30 in 30 minutes. Personally, I think it was a typo and should have been 300, but either way, it triggered on me so I set out to fix it.

That being said, it is corrected in the next build of Paradigm and committed to our public source for any dev that needs to fix it for their own ROM. However, in the meantime, I made a nifty little app that will fix it in the meantime. It very simply writes a new maximum value to the settings database upping the maximum to 500 messages. The fix is "permanent" until you clear data. After that, it would need to be applied again.

There are two versions of the app, one signed with BAMF keys for our ROM, and the other signed with AOSP keys which should work fine on almost every other ROM. If not, have your favorite developer resign it with their keys and I'll add a link to the post. This fix should work on ANY Jelly Bean ROM for ANY device, but is completely untested outside of the Galaxy Nexus.

Please note, you are essentially disabling a security feature put in by Google, and we CANNOT be held responsible for any adverse effects this may have on your device.

Download for BAMF ROMs: http://www.teambamf....x-bamf-keysapk/

Download for AOSP ROMs: http://www.teambamf....x-aosp-keysapk/

Flashable APK Installer for CM based ROMs: http://www.teambamf.net/files/file/41-smsfixapkflasherzip/


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

First off...awesome.
Thanks!
I personally send maybe ~200 texts a month...so I haven't seen this pop up. But I know it's a huge complaint for many.

Off Topic:
Your name is tehlulz. My sister briefly had an Eris...and I did everything I could to get that thing up to par but her battery would literally last an hour. That thing was nuts.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yay! No more multiple threads on this issue! Thanks eris!


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yay! No more multiple threads on this issue! Thanks eris!


I applaud your optimism.


----------



## iceandfire (Jun 29, 2011)

Can I have a link to your fix in source? thanks..


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

iceandfire said:


> Can I have a link to your fix in source? thanks..


https://github.com/TeamBAMF/android_frameworks_base/commit/bc4bb454f92c366696491a0db453ea7e4105aa87


----------



## chris420o (Feb 2, 2012)

this is a god send this is what i been looking for....except i dl the aosp and it wont install


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

chris420o said:


> this is a god send this is what i been looking for....except i dl the aosp and it wont install


What ROM are you on, and what is the error message?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krazie1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Do I install with a file manager or do i push the file to /app with rootexplorer?


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm on liquid beta 1 and it won't install....it just says app not installed....oh and yes, I did use the aosp version

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## drzplaya1121 (Aug 1, 2012)

Didn't install on mine either. Stock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Serious_beans (Mar 9, 2012)

erishasnobattery said:


> What ROM are you on, and what is the error message?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm getting the same problem on rasbean jelly








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

Need you guys to check your logcats when trying to install. I'm guessing it's a signature problem. If that's the case, you'll need your developers to sign with their keys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

Cancel. I seem to have forgotten cm based builds won't install platform signed apps. Adrynalyne will be chiming in with a workaround.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Any rom that is using CM based stuff might have trouble installing. CM does not allow for testkey signed apps to be installed.

I guess this also serves as a test on what roms are pure and which are not, LOL.

Try adb pushing it to data/app. eris and I are discussing on what to do.


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll put together a flashable for cm tomorrow. Pushing to data/app from recovery will work in the meantime.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

drzplaya1121 said:


> Didn't install on mine either. Stock
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This won't work on stock due to signature mismatches. AOSP roms only per first post.


----------



## drzplaya1121 (Aug 1, 2012)

Adrynalyne said:


> This won't work on stock due to signature mismatches. AOSP roms only per first post.


Thank U. For a second I forgot mine was OTA just cuz its rooted


----------



## malibu_23 (Jul 27, 2012)

Working on code name Android 310

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

Added flashable installer for ROMs that fail to install apk.


----------



## sneaky_zekey (Jun 13, 2011)

I get a package phrase error


----------



## SlashDW (Jul 24, 2011)

FINALLY! Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Serious_beans (Mar 9, 2012)

It installed properly but when I boot into the os it shows in data/app but doesn't show in my app drawer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yay! No more multiple threads on this issue! Thanks eris!


Pffffffffffft.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

